# Why are Most Pedophiles So Ugly?



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Think about it, most pedophiles never look like normal, attractive well-adjusted men. They're usually fat, cross-eyed, creepy-looking creatures your mother warned you about.

Anyone with direct expereince? Was the pedophile who touched you ugly? Here's an example of just a few pedophiles.
Thomas Jay Tooter @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg








David Berg





Virtuous Pedophile





Peter Melzer of NAMBLA




Oscar Wilde




Michael Jackson





Jeffrey Epstein






Mark Foley








Mark Salling was kind of on the fence.






Why don't all pedophiles look like this?






Check out the documentary "Chicken Hawk", which chronicles the adventures of NAMBLA activists, they're all hideous.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 23, 2021)

God's trying to give you a warning, like poison dart frogs.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 23, 2021)

Apparently the same genes that make you a pedo also make you look like a beaked turtle


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Oct 23, 2021)

You know... i always saw Oscar Wilde and pre-whiteness Michael Jackson being average in genetics.


----------



## Grub (Oct 23, 2021)

Was travelling on the bus one time with a friend of mine. There's some people sitting behind us I hadn't really noticed. Guy behind me asks if we have a rolling paper. I just kinda shrug and say no not really noticing. My buddy, who's got kids, starts going off like 'dude do you see this fucker we need to deal with this shit. So I turn around and look and it's this creepy looking balding, bug eyed, skinny weird older faggoty looking dude with a group of 12-13 year old boys. He's trying to convince them to get off the bus and go do drugs with him. Buddy fucking flips out, stands up tells the pedo he's going to get his face smashed through the window if he doesn't get the fuck off the bus. Everybody turns to look tell everyone on the bus what the faggot was going. Pedo walks off the bus with his head down while everyone stared. As soon as he was off a bunch of people cheered. My buddy starts lecturing the kids about weird old faggot pedos that want to drug and rape them. Kids are relieved they didn't go with faggot pedo and grossed out. All ended well.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Anybody notice OP didn't list any female pedophiles?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 23, 2021)

The good looking ones are in Hollywood


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Grub (Oct 23, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Anybody notice OP didn't list any female pedophiles?










I think the point still stands personally.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Oct 23, 2021)

IDK what it is about fat guys with beards and glasses that children find so sexy.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Oct 23, 2021)

The victims of sexy pedophiles don't snitch


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 23, 2021)

Drake is decent-looking


----------



## King Fructose (Oct 23, 2021)

What does this say about Michael Moore?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 23, 2021)

Notice how quite a few pedos have some form of autism?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Notice how quite a few pedos have some form of autism?


Including pedophile in training, "Christine Weston Chandler".


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 23, 2021)

>Michael Jackson
Except that's been disproven.  That latest Sundance Film Festival "documentary" about him was ridiculed for being a crock of shit.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 23, 2021)

Allen Ginsberg: old or young, just as big a pedophile either way.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 23, 2021)

The last guy isn't good looking, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Grub said:


> View attachment 2652203View attachment 2652206View attachment 2652210
> 
> I think the point still stands personally.







All of these people are ugly where it counts, though: the soul.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Think about it, most pedophiles never look like normal, attractive well-adjusted men. They're usually fat, cross-eyed, creepy-looking creatures your mother warned you about.

Anyone with direct expereince? Was the pedophile who touched you ugly? Here's an example of just a few pedophiles.
Thomas Jay Tooter @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg








David Berg





Virtuous Pedophile





Peter Melzer of NAMBLA




Oscar Wilde




Michael Jackson





Jeffrey Epstein






Mark Foley








Mark Salling was kind of on the fence.






Why don't all pedophiles look like this?






Check out the documentary "Chicken Hawk", which chronicles the adventures of NAMBLA activists, they're all hideous.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Michael Jackson
> Except that's been disproven.  That latest Sundance Film Festival "documentary" about him was ridiculed for being a crock of shit.


It wasn't disproven beyond a shadow of a doubt. The family just hissed and screamed until their skin bleaching cream fell off.
Take it to the Jackson is a predator thread.




Kenya Jones said:


> The last guy isn't good looking, I don't know what you're talking about.



Tell me, if you were a 9 year old boy or girl, who would you rather have make a move on you if your life depended on it, Tommy Tooter, some filthy, disgusting Arab,  or Ian Watkins

This  




This




Or This


----------



## Caesare (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 23, 2021)

Caesare said:


> View attachment 2652369


Jared has Aides


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It wasn't disproven beyond a shadow of a doubt. The family just hissed and screamed until their skin bleaching cream fell off.


Except Scott Ross, the private investigator for the 2005 trial, said himself that the facts from the Sundance film was wrong

You're saying Scott Ross is lying as well?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Except Scott Ross, the private investigator for the 2005 trial, said himself that the facts from the Sundance film was wrong
> 
> You're saying Scott Ross is lying as well?


I'm not inclined to believe clout chasers over victims, now take it to the MJ thread.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I'm not inclined to believe clout chasers over victims, now take it to the MJ thread.


So rather than provide evidence of your claim that goes against mine, you'd rather just handwave it away and resort to name calling?  Kay.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It wasn't disproven beyond a shadow of a doubt. The family just hissed and screamed until their skin bleaching cream fell off.
> Take it to the Jackson is a predator thread.
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know. I'm still not convinced. Can you post the rest of your collection of Ian Watkins thirst pics to help me decide?


----------



## I am Fried Egg (Oct 23, 2021)

>Depicting Muhammad is haram
>You therefor not, bihusn nia, depict all pedophiles
Inshallah, atheists, inshallah


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 23, 2021)

No pictures of Joe Biden? 

Jacko was a looker when he was younger (thriller days) no homo.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It wasn't disproven beyond a shadow of a doubt


Nobody is required to prove anything beyond the shadow of doubt. The only people that have to make proof beyond _reasonable_ doubt is prosecution, and they failed to do that for Jackson.


----------



## D_Tractor (Oct 23, 2021)

The good looking ones just don't get caught because the kids enjoy it and don't tell on them.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 23, 2021)

TCAP has featured a lot of fuck-ugly predators, but many of them are clearly just loser virgins who had never molested any children before. 

This guy though, was an exception:




Nigga straight up admits to having a prior arrest for possession of child pornography, and when pressed on the matter very candidly admitted that he had _personally taken _the pictures of an underage girl. Of all the predators on the show, this guy stands out to me as particularly fucking gross.


----------



## Scheele's Green (Oct 23, 2021)

They're pedophiles because they're ugly. No adult who can fight back wants to fuck them so they go for defenseless children.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 23, 2021)

they aren't, they're generally pretty average looking for their age. but when you know they're pedos, that knowledge triggers your subconscious to make you perceive them as more ugly and repulsive than they physically are.

except tooter, that guy is legitimately retarded looking. and michael jackson looks alien because of his rare skin disease and plastic surgeries, but i'm not sure he was a pedo anyway, that story always seemed shady


----------



## What the shit (Oct 23, 2021)

At this point, it's like some genetic mutation.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Nobody is required to prove anything beyond the shadow of doubt. The only people that have to make proof beyond _reasonable_ doubt is prosecution, and they failed to do that for Jackson.


Except for the fact that MJ was a disgusting man that shared his bed with boys and even payed one millions in a civil suit


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Except for the fact that MJ was a disgusting man that shared his bed with boys


The accusation was collectively "molested kids", not "shared his bed with kids".


Mariposa Electrique said:


> and even payed one millions in a civil suit


I'm bewildered by your failure to mention that the payment was part of a settlement, and there were never any criminal charges pressed for that allegation.


----------



## Ed Special (Oct 23, 2021)

Caesare said:


> View attachment 2652311View attachment 2652312
> Allen Ginsberg: old or young, just as big a pedophile either way.



Never fails



Mariposa Electrique said:


> Except for the fact that MJ was a disgusting man that shared his bed with boys and even payed one millions in a civil suit


A settlement isn't the same as an admission with how the US civil justice system works - especially when you're making as much _per show_ as Jackson was at his peak. "Here, have a million dollars and fuck off" is a totally reasonable response to a legal action that would have stopped one of his tours if you're thinking from a purely financial perspective.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The accusation was collectively "molested kids", not "shared his bed with kids".
> 
> I'm bewildered by your failure to mention that the payment was part of a settlement, and there were never any criminal charges pressed for that allegation.






Legally, but he admits to it. Also, quit claiming Bashir was discredited because Jackson's family didn't like the interview. I don't care how autistic or emotionally stunted you are, adults don't share beds with kids they're not related to. They don't even do co-sleeping with unrelated children in Japan.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Legally, but he admits to it.


Again, the claim was collectively "molested kids", not "shared a bed with kids except for that time he slept on a sleeping bag on the floor and gave the kids the bed".


Mariposa Electrique said:


> Also, quit claiming Bashir was discredited because Jackson's family didn't like the interview.


"Quit claiming"? I didn't say anything about him to begin with.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Think about it, most pedophiles never look like normal, attractive well-adjusted men. They're usually fat, cross-eyed, creepy-looking creatures your mother warned you about.

Anyone with direct expereince? Was the pedophile who touched you ugly? Here's an example of just a few pedophiles.
Thomas Jay Tooter @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg








David Berg





Virtuous Pedophile





Peter Melzer of NAMBLA




Oscar Wilde




Michael Jackson





Jeffrey Epstein






Mark Foley








Mark Salling was kind of on the fence.






Why don't all pedophiles look like this?






Check out the documentary "Chicken Hawk", which chronicles the adventures of NAMBLA activists, they're all hideous.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Again, the claim was collectively "molested kids", not "shared a bed with kids except for that time he slept on a sleeping bag on the floor and gave the kids the bed".
> 
> "Quit claiming"? I didn't say anything about him to begin with.


He said he got into the bed with kids. Quit trying to hijack this thread. Adults don't sleep with kids that aren't related to them.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> He said he got into the bed with kids.


He wasn't criminally accused for sleeping in a bed with kids. He was criminally accused of molesting kids. He then failed to be convicted of molesting kids, whenever the parents even bothered to press charges. In a legal system that presumes innocence.

Stop moving the goalposts because you're MATI about legal sagas more than two decades old and can't understand American criminal evidentiary standards, especially if the only thing you have is going full tilt about something he was never charged for and isn't regarded by the law as CSV.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> He wasn't criminally accused for sleeping in a bed with kids. He was criminally accused of molesting kids. He then failed to be convicted of molesting kids, whenever the parents even bothered to press charges. In a legal system that presumes innocence.
> 
> Stop moving the goalposts because you're MATI about legal sagas more than two decades old and can't understand American criminal evidentiary standards, especially if the only thing you have is going full tilt about something he was never charged for and isn't regarded by the law as CSV.


I'm not, but what kind of person acts this way around children? 9/10, they're pedos.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 23, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> 9/10, they're pedos.


It turned out this was the 1/10, as far as anyone could prove.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 23, 2021)

It's due to their souls literally rotting from the inside out. It makes sure that children are inherently afraid of them so it's harder to molest them.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Oct 23, 2021)

I beg to differ


Spoiler: Cute!


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Oct 24, 2021)

Isn't there an unusually high correlation of paedophilia with autism or a very low IQ? Retards pretty much universally have fucked up faces, probably because they have such fucked up genetics. The tranny/autism link is very similar in the same way that they are nigh-universally hideous, both before and after any "body work".


----------



## lolcow numba one baby (Nov 30, 2021)

It's very deceiving to think pedophiles are creepy men in trench coats. Those are the ones that get caught. 
But you know that a lot of super wealthy industry leaders probably dabble in weird shit with young people. 
Poor gross pedophiles are only one breed. They are obvious. It's the wealthy, smart ones that people continue to be surprised by over and over.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 30, 2021)

lolcow numba one baby said:


> It's very deceiving to think pedophiles are creepy men in trench coats. Those are the ones that get caught.


Like Chris or @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## zero-who (Dec 1, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> View attachment 2652861
> Never fails


You had to look at Early Life to see if someone named _Ginsberg_ was Jewish?


----------



## Imaloser (Dec 3, 2021)

lolcow numba one baby said:


> It's very deceiving to think pedophiles are creepy men in trench coats. Those are the ones that get caught.
> But you know that a lot of super wealthy industry leaders probably dabble in weird shit with young people.
> Poor gross pedophiles are only one breed. They are obvious. It's the wealthy, smart ones that people continue to be surprised by over and over.


Yep, not to be that guy, but it's worth discussing how harmful that stereotype is. Stereotypes of pedos or even dangerous people being ugly or weird looking are dangerous. It puts people, especially the children in the case of pedos, in more danger because they assume more attractive people are reliable. Ted Bundy, rapist and serial killer, is considered attractive by many women, and some of his victims were as young as 12.


----------

